# Glendo lapper clone



## Erik Brewster (Jan 19, 2013)

After taking Richard's class, I was sold on both 1) getting a Biax and 2) figuring out how to sharpen carbide better and faster. There was a Glendo lapper available and it sure made sharpening easy! I found used ones on eBay for about $700 and thought that I would make a clone to save money. After getting this thing working, I must admit that I didn't save much money. I thought you all might enjoy seeing what I did.

I made a plywood box to house a simple v belt drive. I used a 1/2 shaft and some ball bearing from McMaster for the drive. I got a surplus 1/6 hp motor for the drive. I did buy a genuine Glendo 600 grit disk for the grinder wheel. It works great, even if it is ugly. I haven't made a tool stand for it, yet. I tried it out with a 1-2-3 block as a stand - it worked good enough for testing.

In addition to the tool stand, I need to water proof it, so I can lubricate while cutting.


----------



## turbotadd (Jan 20, 2013)

Erik,
Nice job! I love going the el-cheapo route. I too was sold on the carbide and the required sharpening in Richard's class. I couldn't justify the $$ for a glendo, so I did as you did and fashioned my own. Instead of using the glendo wheels, I made my own lapping disk and charge it with diamond impregnated grease. To rough the blades to shape I use my diamond grinder wheel at about 4deg, then lap the edge to a mirror finish at 5deg. I've found that changing the angle slightly cuts down on the time req'd to lap the mirror finish. Someday I hope to aquire a Biax.....


----------

